# Herbal and holistic remedies for pigeons



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

After a lot of thinking, digging for information on the net and books I decided to start this tread. My idea is to find, exchange and collect here as much information about herbs and other remedies for pigeons and birds in general.
I noticed that in most cases of emergencies, people do not have medicines on hand, access to specialized Veterinarian, funds, or prescription.
By Murphy’s law it will happened that bird in need is found on weekends, pubic holydays etc. when nobody is working. What to do???
My intention is to help in these cases until other steps can be taken.
People and pigeons have been together for 5000 years. Avian medicine is around for 15!
**** Please help ****


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*ARNICA (MOUNTAIN TOBACCO)*

*Origin:* Central Europe.

*Caution:* Do not use arnica on broken skin or internally, as it is poisonous herb.

*Action:* Applied directly after injury, it can prevent bruise forming. Taken only in HOMEOPPATIC form internally it helps speed up healing by relieving swelling and bruising.
When applied to rheumatic/arthritic joints, it brings relief from pain. For sprains or broken bones, a compress of arnica speeds up repair and relieves the pain.
Apply a diluted tincture (5 ml/1 tsp tincture in 100 ml water) to skin ulcers, boils and abscesses.

*Forms of remedy:* TINCTURE (External use only); COMPRESS (for sprains, broken bones etc.); CREAM (for bruises and sprains); OIL (for rheumatic joints)

*Way of homeopathic administration:* Arnica in 30C dissolve about 3 pellets in water, put in a syringe or spoon and place the water anywhere on bird’s skin.(make sure everything is clean and try not to touch the remedy with your hands)


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Great idea! You're right, in my experience with horses, dogs and now the doves, something almost invariably has to happen when it's the weekend or very late at night!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OH how true! I'm a vet tech and have access to free veterinary care and medications at cost - Monday thru Friday! BUT, every time one of my animals has gotten severely sick or injured --It was on a weekend and I had to take them to the Emergency clinic  The last one cost me $1,400.00, and that was with a professional discount!
I think this thread would be a great idea. Most of the regular pigeon keepers keep medications on hand, but its hard to give a newbe advise on how to treat if they don't have anything available. 
It would be great to have a "home remedy list" and what they are used for available to refer to.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Start here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/natural-healing-10568.html

I have used the arnica montana (on pigeons) for broken bones and bruises and other trauma, it works well. With any broken bones, they must be set correctly, but the In addition of the arnica added to the protocal helps quicken the healing process.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Treesa


> Start here:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/na...ing-10568.html
> 
> I have used the arnica montana (on pigeons) for broken bones and bruises and other trauma, it works well. With any broken bones, they must be set correctly, but the In addition of the arnica added to the *protocal *helps quicken the healing process.


Two questions!
- Would you copy your post to this tread (I would do it, but it is your material; and it is great; and I read it before) 
- What is protocal and what dosages did you use?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I may not be a whole lot of help as far as things to cure this or that, but I can tell you some things I give my birds and what it's good for.

Garlic
- Natural antibiotic and anti-fungal, inhibiting/killing about 24 kinds bacteria and 60+ types of fungi and yeasts. Aids in healthy blood circulation and purifies their systems, overall boosting the immune system. Garlic has sulfur in it, so those who like to use sulfur to help rid of bugs, garlic is probably an easier way of going about preventing them. And two more things to think about, is that garlic is thought to help with dissolving lactic acid, which is what causes an animal's muscles to get very sore and bound up, so if that is true, it could be helpful after a race...and it's also been found to have anti-cancer properties.

There are 5 ways to give garlic.
1. Powder. Make sure it isn't garlic salt, but garlic powder. Put a little bit of oil (if nothing special is available, light olive oil will do) on the feed (a little goes a long way) and sprinkle some powder on the feed. Enough to where you think you've covered all the feed, but not to where it looks completely coated, LOL. I never really measure it with this stuff, just usually pour a 'cap full' into it, which of course would vary depending on the container. So I'm going to say a tablespoon or two for an ice cream (gallon) bucket full of food, ahaha.
2. Oil. You can put this on the feed the same way as you would if putting powder on. You can add whatever you'd like, or just put the oil on the food by itself.
3. Capsules. You can get the gel kind at walmart or anywhere with vitamin pills. For individual treatment you can just give the bird one of these. Depending on how big the bird is, you may need to find solid pills instead of gel calsules, because I've noticed some of the smaller breeds like rollers, haver a much harder time getting them down. So therefore, they'd need to be cut down to size.
4. Fresh cloves in the water. Crush up a few and put them in a gallon of water. Let it sit over night and give to the birds the next morning. This allows plently of time for the garlic to soak and get in the water. Otherwise your birds may drink it before the garlic really does any good in the water.
5. Garlic juice in the water. I am not sure the dosage of garlic juice per gallon of water, since I haven't gotten to use it yet. You wouldn't have to let this sit though, just add it in and stir or shake (best in a milk jug) then give to the birds.

Apple Cider Vinegar
- Another natural antibiotic. Helps sterilize the crop and water, and is great for discouraging salmonella. Creates an acidic environment in the digestive tract which helps good bacteria grow. Lots of trace elements/minerals and enzymes in the 'mother', which are beneficial to the pigeons' health.

Dosage is one tablespoon per gallon of water. While typical brands will still give you the acidity, the most natural and organic kind you can find, with the 'mother', is ultimately the best. With as much ACV as I use, brands like Bragg's are too expensive for me, but I would like to start getting some every once in a while when we can afford to.

Crushed chili pepper
- Parasite control, in and out. Reduces levels of a compound that contributes to inflammation and pain. They think it may help prevent cancer and heal lung problems as well.

I just sprinkle some over the top of their food.

Honey
- Natural antibiotic and overall 'miracle food' in my opinion. Works wonders with healing injuries when applied to the wound with a bandage. Helps keep infection away of course, but I've found it to help heal on a much faster pace. Honey contains sugars glucose and fructose, and minerals like magnesium, potassium, calcium, sodium chlorine, sulphur, iron and phosphate. 
Also has vitamins B1, B2, C, B6, B5 and B3, and copper, iodine, and zinc. All kinds of good things that your birds' diet may or may not be lacking depending. Has powerful antimicrobial and anti-inflammatory properties, which can help a lot with calming and soothing race birds upon return. The sugars will also help restore energy. Can help with diarrhea and vomitting because it promotes rehydration of the body.
I'm sure there's a lot more to honey than that, but I'll stop there. I give my birds local *pure* honey, not the kind they stick in bottles at walmart. Helps support local beekeepers and is better for the birds.

I'm sure you've all heard of the bacteria honey can contain that is harmful to babies. Because of that bacteria, I wouldn't give it to squeakers until a few weeks after weaning. I've heard some horror stories of giving honey to feeding parents and newly weaned young because of this bacteria. As they grow, their immune system builds up to where honey isn't a threat anymore.
May or may not be the case all the time, but I like to take precautions for these sorts of things.

Dosage is one teaspoon per gallon of water. Easier to mix with water water, then let cool. Good for going to the race, and upon return, in my opinion.

Cinnamon
- Anti-inflammatory, Anti-microbial, and helps keep clotts and blood impurities away, which helps with overall blood circulation of course. The odor has been found to improves brain functions/activity (especially memory), and helps with blood sugar control. Antibacterial and antifungal as well, being proven active against candida (yeast infections and thrush) and bacterias responsible for stomach ulsers. Also helps with parasite control. Good source of fiber, iron, and calcium. Last but not least, aids in riding digestive problems like diarrhea, vomiting, nausea, and indegestion (sounds like a better tasing Pepto Bismol, LOL).

I give one teaspoon per gallon of water, usually along with honey, since the combination has been helpful for people with joint issues and arthritis.


Charcoal
- Adsorbs many different types of poisons, gases, chemicals, and drugs (so make sure the charcoal is taken away during medication periods. If it's in your grit, you will want to take that away for sure.), making them ineffective. Keep in mind this is adsorbtion, not absorbtion. It just attracts things to its surface and holds them there. Eases inflammation and bruises. It relieves symptoms of diarrhea, spastic colon, indigestion, and stomach ulcers. Adsorbs external would secretions, toxins, and bacteria. 

The best charcoal is the activated charcoal, which you'd find in red grit. 

Grapeseed extract
- Great for stimulating the immune system, and helps with various types of worms, parasites, and fungi and yeast infections. Good for more than just us and birds, but other pets to. Can be used for body odor, cuts and wounds, ear infections and mites, fleas, hoof disease in horses, mange, ringworm, and a good skin cleanser. Helps with diarrhea, and raises the pH level of the body, making it harder for many bacterias, including cancer, to live and cause problems. Saying that, it also works like ACV in that it makes a nice place for good bacteria to grow. Contains antioxidant properties, helps the body fight over 800 viral and bacterial strains and 100 fungi strains, detoxes the body, and helps with scar healing. I'm sure there is a lot more to the GSE than we know of right now. Another one of those 'miracle' things most people probably don't even know about.

I've seen the Grapefruit seed oil at the health store, along with GSE pills. Next time I go I'm going to pick up some of the oil and use it on the feed a couple times a week to either help powder stick, or just by itself.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

GR8 IDEA _plamenh_ ! PLZ suscribe me to this thread. [....ok...duh..newbie here...] I used to be vegan for a while and still prefer organic. but I've always looked for more' herbal' wayz of treating the angels. Also, being in Bangladesh, doesn't really give me the range of options most of you guys would/do have. [LUCKY U _MsFreeBord_ ] I prefer to have the flock 'organic'  ps. what u ppl use as loft cleaners?...chemicals?....~-^....?.....I newspaper mine and sprinkle a bit of charcoal ash [ Bengali village remedy] that way when they do come out and **** it falls like dry droppings...since they have a lite layer of ash inevtitabley in the loft on their asses....helps me clean up. I just got a new pair...a gift from my mother. [pics shld be up soon] looking forward to learnin' from u all. Peace


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Warren11 - Actually my grand grandmother used charcoal ash to scrub her pots instead of soap. Using it dry though isn’t you birds looking as chimney cleaners?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This husband and wife team of wildlife rehabilitators have a lot of interesting/helpful information on their site: WildAgain Here's another well known one: Island Wildlife Natural Care Centre

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

plamenh said:


> Hi Treesa
> 
> Two questions!
> - Would you copy your post to this tread (I would do it, but it is your material; and it is great; and I read it before)
> - What is protocal and what dosages did you use?


The dosages are listed on the link.


When a bird is in rehab, I give them all small garlic cap (unless they have an upset stomach) per day, slicked down with a drop of Neem oil. They get a drop of colloidal silver and I will add other items based on their symptoms.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Terry – these links are magic, I’ll need some time to chow on the information, and systematize it. I wonder if some of these anti-protozoa remedies would be able to stop, cure or hold canker, cocci etc. until medicine is available.
Treesa – garlic, tea tree oil, colloidal silver, all these are natural antibiotics, do you use synthetic ones and can you mix these two together? I believe that natural ones do not have withdrawal period?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

plamenh said:


> Terry – these links are magic, I’ll need some time to chow on the information, and systematize it. I wonder if some of these anti-protozoa remedies would be able to stop, cure or hold canker, cocci etc. until medicine is available.
> Treesa – garlic, tea tree oil, colloidal silver, all these are natural antibiotics, do you use synthetic ones and can you mix these two together? I believe that natural ones do not have withdrawal period?


I have never mixed any, but I have used garlic caps in conjunction with colloidal silver. Tea tree oil is for topical application only, and I would not mix it with any other topical. You can use colloidal silver down the throat as well as apply to the skin and use in the eye.

I have not used any synthetic, but haven't seen the need. As of now, I would contniue to use the standard medicines for canker, as I have not found a natural one and this is one disease you can't experiment with, as it is devistating. As far as coccidiosis, I have treated a bird with classic symptoms (undiagnosed) of coccidiosis with probiotics (capsules), garlic-Neem oil, & colloidal silver. I have also treated birds with issues of crop that smelled and full of fluid with same and that worked. Getting the environment favorable for good gut bacteria to multiply and bad bacteria to be crowded out is an important part of healing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

plamenh said:


> Terry – these links are magic, I’ll need some time to chow on the information, and systematize it. I wonder if some of these anti-protozoa remedies would be able to stop, cure or hold canker, cocci etc. until medicine is available.


Glad you found them of interest. I have no real knowledge of these types of remedies aside from stuff that I remember as a child .. meaning home done remedies for humans and the animals we had .. not very scientific, but DANG .. some of them worked!

Terry


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tea Tree Oil*

It is a miracle oil for treating pigeon pox. When applied is makes the pox swell up dry out and fall off in less than a week. It also prevents the spread of the lesion.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*CHAMOMILE (Mayweed, Scented Mayweed, Pineapple Weed)*
Chamomile is one of the most widely used flowers for herbal tea. Chamomile Tea is so popular, it is found in most grocery stores. Chamomile is also one of the safest herbs to use.

*Origin:* Wild Chamomile is an annual herb originally from Europe that has escaped to the wild and is now naturalized on almost every continent.

*Caution:* Because of mild laxative properties do not use on birds with severe case of diarrhea. During administration as water replacement do not use for longer than 5 days. Bird should be given clear water too for day or two and then treatment can be continued.

*Action:* mild sedative (relaxing), anti-inflammatory, antispasmodic, nervine, stomachic, tonic, Improves blood circulation. The anti-inflammatory properties make it good for rheumatism, arthritis, and other painful swellings.

*Forms of remedy:* TEA (mixed with formula, in water containers, wash); COMPRESS (wounds, bruises, eye irritation.)

*Way of administration:* Mixed with hand feeding formula instead water helps in cases of intestine inflammation. Tea in the water container calms PMV birds and reduces nervous seizures. In cases of conjunctivitis washing eyes with tea or compress on the eye cleans and reduces eyelid swelling. Swabbing throat with q-tip dipped in tea helps in canker induced inflammation cases. Cleaning wounds if no saline solution is available.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Treesa, Ggoss1* – Tea Tree Oil – did you ever used on under skin canker. I had a bird with bad case of canker. Literally it was growing out of the skin. Even after treatment bird had liaisons for more than a month. Any experience with that?

*Terry *– I know that works because only medicines my grandmother was keeping in the house were valerian tincture, lavandula oil, mint tincture and aspirin. Everything else she used was herbal teas and ointments.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Great stuff everyone, keep it coming please!
I'm a great believer in the healing properties of honey especially, I think there are many wonderful things yet to be discovered with this miracle food.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ggoss1 said:


> *Tea Tree Oil*
> It is a miracle oil for treating pigeon pox. When applied is makes the pox swell up dry out and fall off in less than a week. It also prevents the spread of the lesion.


Thanks for sharing that, as it has been discussed here, but I have never had the occasion to actually use it on a full blown case of pigeon pox.




plamenh said:


> *Treesa, Ggoss1* – Tea Tree Oil – did you ever used on under skin canker. I had a bird with bad case of canker. Literally it was growing out of the skin.* Even after treatment bird had liaisons for more than a month. Any experience with that?*


So, did it actually rid the bird completely of the canker lesions?

No I have not used it on canker lesions either.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I never used Tea Tree Oil on canker lesions too. I wonder why actually. In the case of under skin canker I used chamomile tea and rosemary tea to swab skin.
Canker itself I treated with Spartrix and Medtrich tablets.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Salmonella*

Salmonella is usually treated with ampicillin, gentamicin, trimethoprim/sulfamethoxazole or ciprofloxacin. Dehydration is treated either with intravenous or oral fluids, depending on the severity of the bird's condition.
The acute symptoms of Salmonella gastroenteritis include the sudden onset of fever, joint aches (leading to leg and wing paralysis), nausea, abdominal cramping, (during peristalsis,) and smelly diarrhea with mucous. The onset of symptoms usually occurs within 6 to 72 hours after the ingestion of the bacteria. The infectious dose is small, probably from 15 to 20 cells but these cells multiply as soon as they get into the gut.
Seriousness of the condition depends on the state of the bird’s immune system. 
Doctors tell us there is no real cure for a Salmonella infection (or salmonellosis), except treatment of the symptoms but holistics have answers. Use of buffered *vitamin C* powder (health food stores have it) and use of *charcoal capsules *(as it is a known holistic remedy for poisons) according experts will cure infection. 
As this is a live organism, the usual parasite killer herbs like goldenseal, black walnut, (picked green,) powdered cloves, and fresh garlic work well, too. 

*Supportive care:* It is very important to replace the loss of fluids and electrolytes, caused by diarrhea. Electrolyte solutions can be obtained without prescription. Because anti-diarrheal medications may prolong the infection, they are generally not recommended.

*Champa* is found to possess broad spectrum antibacterial activity. It is a natural alternative to antibiotics used against bacterial infections such as like penicillin, amoxycillin, Ciprofloxacin, Ofloxacin etc. Also the treatment with Champa is relatively safer also as there are no any side effects associated with it in the treatment of Salmonella Infections. Champa is also known as Michelia champaca, champaka, champak, champac, sampige and shamba.

*Directions For Use:* Take some leaves of Champa. Dry and powder it. Take 1 teaspoon of this powder and boil in a cup of water. Filter it. Use in water containers for 4 days for the treatment of Salmonella Infections.
**************************
*Use of Propolis in cases of Salmonella*
As more and more antibiotics are becoming ineffective for Salmonella alternative ways has been researched.
During Salmonella outbreak in Pazardjick – Bulgaria (in Humans) Propolis has been used which proved not only bacteriostatic, but anti-bacterial too.
There are parallel researches in Brazil with same result.
http://www.scielo.br/pdf/bjm/v37n2/arq02.pdf
For pigeons – Propolis has been used in Russia by local fanciers in treatment of Salmonella outbreak.
Some administer garlic too.
Dosage – raw Propolis is wax like substance. Roll piece size of small corn (pigeon pill) and give to bird once a day.
Garlic – cut piece size of small corn and give it to bird down the throat.
**************************

*P.S.* I have never tried using champa personally. All Internet sources I checked do have no contradiction of this information so far. I would appreciate if someone is able to confirm this information based on personal experience.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*ANGELICA (Alexanders, American Dong Qui, Archangel, Masterwort)*
Along with Echinacea purpurea and Usnea Lichen (Usnea barbata), are widely used herbs for the treatment of the protozoa, Trichomonas. Angelica contains coumarin compounds that have been effective against this organism, as well as other worms and parasites. The American and European species are two commonly used species of Angelica.

*Origin:* Believed that native is Syria presently spread to Europe, North America, China (Chinese variety, A. sinensis or dong quai may not be as effective in the treatment of Trichomonas).

*Caution:* No harmful or other side effects have been reported. During administration as water replacement do not use for longer than 5 days. Bird should be given clear water too for day or two and then treatment can be continued.

*Action:* anti-protozoan (Trichomonas), liver detoxifier, calming effect on digestive tract, improves digestion, excellent as supportive care in cases of respiratory infections (strengthen lungs), mild sedative (relaxing), antispasmodic.

*Forms of remedy:* TEA (mixed with formula, in water containers); RAW (with other greens as salad); OIL (externally or internally)

*Way of administration:* Mixed with hand feeding formula instead water. To 1 tsp. dried Angelica root add 1 cup boiling water steep 15 to 20 min. use as water replacement.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

_plamenh_...I dlownloaded yr book...AWESOME!!!....really good effort...nice ..Peace


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Correction* - book is not mine as this is colection of texts from the internet.
*Philodice should receive credit for the idea and effort!*
I just added pictures and placed it on FTP server to be available for everyone.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Mary gold – Calendula officinalis*

*Origin:* Egypt, Europe, today spread everywhere in the world mainly as decorative flower.

*Caution:* No side effects or contraindications known. Do not use product-containing alcohol on birds.

*Action:* Calendula flowers were found to contain a volatile oil, many bitter chemical principles, different types of carotenoids, a lot of mucilage, plant resin, all kinds of polysaccharides, plant acids and a variety of alcoholic compounds, different compounds such as the saponins and other glycosides, as well as different kinds of sterols.
Improves immune system, blood and liver detoxifier after use of antibiotics and prolonged medication, diseases of the digestive tract, antibacterial action, speeding wounds healing, skin irritations, bruises, cancer treatment, joint and muscular problems, fever etc. Can be used in cases of herpes virus infection, pox, fungal infections (trush), expelling worms, canker treatment, ulcers, stopping diarrhea.

*Forms of remedy:* TEA (fresh or dried flowers boiled in water), JUICE (1~2 drops per bird), OIL (on the skin), CREAM (for skin problems or on wounds), COMPRESS (on the wounds to speed healing).

*Way of homeopathic administration:* Herbal calendula tea can be prepared by steeping one to two teaspoons of the flowers in two hundred ml of boiling water; the pot must be covered for ten to fifteen minutes to allow the herb to infuse into the water. Use instead of drinking water for 5 days. With 1~2 day pause to give birds’ fresh water administration can be continued. 1~2 drops of fresh flower juice 2 times a day down the pigeon's throat.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Homemade saline solution for wounds*

Normal saline (0.9%) is a solution commonly used for medical purposes such as intravenous therapy for severe dehydration. It is also used as a rinse for contact lenses, and is used in wound care for irrigating, cleansing and hydrating wounds.

*Things You'll Need:*
1 tsp. cooking salt non iodated (I find that a very slightly heaped teaspoon is perfect for a liter of water)
1/2 tsp. baking soda 
1 liter water (distilled water is preferred as one for car batteries)
Storage container 
Cooking pot 

*Step 1*
Start a fire or turn on a stove and place the pot on it.
*Step 2*
Pour in the water and let it heat. Be very careful not to let the water boil over.
*Step 3*
Take the pot off of the heat before the water boils, then pour in the salt and baking soda.
*Step 4*
Stir until the salt and baking soda are diluted. When finished the solution should have a slightly cloudy color.
*Step 5*
Take the pot off of the heat and let it cool to "room temperature."
*Step 6*
Pour the solution from the pot into your storage container. You should have approximately 1 liter of saline solution.
*Keep in the dark cool place. Discard after week.*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm bring this thread up again to see if anyone has anything else to add


----------



## dove_white (Jun 9, 2010)

Oo very nice. I can really use this info for my really old dove. He's getting close to his 30's and is feeling his age. I'm really hoping to use this info to help his sore joints naturally.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> The dosages are listed on the link.
> 
> 
> When a bird is in rehab, I give them all small garlic cap (unless they have an upset stomach) per day, slicked down with a drop of Neem oil. They get a drop of colloidal silver and I will add other items based on their symptoms.


Hi Skyeking,
We have a 10PPM, 0.01 Colloidal Silver. The drinking cup is 150ml. How much Colloidal should we give in the water?
We also got Neem Leaf Tea...is this a better alternative to the oil? My birds struggle being held and handfed meds.
How do you treat Staph and Strep?

Thankyou


----------

